# jobs in hunting!!!



## chancing (6 June 2010)

just wondering how you would go about getting a job in hunt service? is there a specific website that advertises vacancies??
thanks for any info

gloucestershire area


----------



## rosie fronfelen (6 June 2010)

ask at various hunts in your area, or check HandH, or Hound magazine-there are usually a few jobs in these. good luck-


----------



## irish_only (6 June 2010)

Or contact the MFHA, they run an apprenticeship scheme


----------



## The Dunner (7 June 2010)

The jobs section on this site is actually very good from time to time,but normally jobs will have being filled for this season by now,2011/2012 will normally be advertised from christmas on.

Also check out www.hunting-directory.org

MFHA and ring round your local hunts,its a small communtiy and word spreads fast.


----------



## JenHunt (7 June 2010)

I know that the essex and suffolk were looking for a whip for next season, but guess that's a bit far for you!? my geography is terrible.


----------



## chancing (7 June 2010)

ok thanks guys. have emailed mfha office so just waiting for a reply with some info etc. the job section is normally good on here but its seems quiet at the moment will just fingers crossed and see! thanks guys


----------



## combat_claire (8 June 2010)

Hunt Staff jobs i.e positions as Whippers In, Kennelmen, Huntsmen etc are organised through a system known as 'the list'. This is run from the Hunting Office. You will need a reference from the Master of your local pack and then your details will be added to the 'staff available' page. These bulletins are circulated by post at certain intervals around December/January time. 

Hunting works on a very strict system of time scales for giving notice and accepting new positions. Most moves will have been completed by this time of year (starting May 1st - the new hunting year) but sometimes due to unforeseen circumstances a position is vacant later on. You'd be well worth running any vacant positions you are considering applying to past your huntsman to get his views on the suitability of the job. Some packs insist on you providing your own kit, accommodation standards vary hugely and the work involved will be very different from pack to pack. 

The other way in is the Hunting Bursary scheme. The Hunting Office will have more information on this. Essentially the bursary students join a pack and are taught everything from kennel management to whipping in and knackering as part of an NVQ programme. 

In the meantime you could consider getting some work experience in kennels if you haven't already done so to make sure the long hours, hard physical work and so forth are for you.


----------

